# cardiology exam



## marty3073 (Apr 13, 2011)

I am considering taking the exam, and i am wondering what materials could i buy besides the things that are offered by the aapc. I am already a cpc, I just want to get into a specialty that i know will benefit me. I understand that the exam is difficult, but i just want to prepare the best way i know how. Please help!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Apr 15, 2011)

marty3073 said:


> I am considering taking the exam, and i am wondering what materials could i buy besides the things that are offered by the aapc. I am already a cpc, I just want to get into a specialty that i know will benefit me. I understand that the exam is difficult, but i just want to prepare the best way i know how. Please help!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks



Marty,
 I used all of  Jim Collins materials. He prints handout sheets about all different cardiology procedures. Have you been there? cardiologycoder.com

I borrowed a study guide from a coworker who had taken the CCC exam. It used to be offered by AAPC before they went to the online study guide. I wonder if you could go to amazon and look at used ones?


----------



## marty3073 (Apr 16, 2011)

*CCC Exam*

Thanks for the information on cardiologycoder.com. I am also wondering will the questions on the test be multiple choice or will have to dissect the information from the op notes. Also, where can I do on cardiologycoder.com to recieve the op notes. Will i have to join the website to get them.

Thanks,


----------



## OliviaPrice (Apr 28, 2011)

Per the Specialty Exam page:

Specialty Exams
150 multiple choice questions (proctored) 
5 hours and 40 minutes to finish the exam 
1 free retake


----------

